# Glock 19 vs 1911



## whisper88 (Feb 5, 2013)

I'm posting this question to gain some further insight from the experience on this site. The context of this question/post is for a combat shooting/DA style shooting package. I understand that the Glock is supposed to be ultra reliable, light, and holds more rounds. I also like the accuracy, grip, and have a considerable more amount of trigger time with the 1911. Anyways any insight, opinions, or knowledge on the subject would be great. Thanks.


----------



## policemedic (Feb 5, 2013)

Glock vs. 1911
9mm vs .45 ACP
Many bullets vs not so many

No controversies here 

Best advice- use the gun/caliber combination that you shoot best, and carry it religiously.  

My preference is larger calibers, because all else being equal bigger holes are better.  Of course, _all else being equal_ means getting good hits.


----------



## pardus (Feb 5, 2013)

whisper88 said:


> I'm posting this question to gain some further insight from the experience on this site. The context of this question/post is for a combat shooting/DA style shooting package. I understand that the Glock is supposed to be ultra reliable, light, and holds more rounds. I also like the accuracy, grip, and have a considerable more amount of trigger time with the 1911. Anyways any insight, opinions, or knowledge on the subject would be great. Thanks.


 
I don't see a question here.


----------



## whisper88 (Feb 6, 2013)

Valid Point. I guess its not so much a question as it is me asking for opinions, insight, and considerations I may be overlooking or not considering when deciding between the two weapon systems. I should have been more clear.


----------



## 104TN (Feb 6, 2013)

I love 1911s. Here's why you shouldn't get one.

The 1911 is a gun for shooters. They require TLC to keep running and skill to operate. When the shooter does their part they're accurate and reliable. When the shooter doesn't...

Glocks by comparison take an occasional cleaning, some FrogLube, AstroGlide, or spit, and the user not to point the barrel in the wrong direction to provide a positive experience. There's a certain merit to this that can't be overlooked. 

If you have the time for proper/ongoing maintenance, to _really_ learn to manipulate the firearm, and aren't worried about someone with no gun knowledge being able to pick it up and make it work (wife, gf, kid, neighbor, etc) in a SHTF situation - the 1911 may make sense. Otherwise just get a Glock.


----------



## pardus (Feb 6, 2013)

Great post Rick.

whisper88, what do you want your pistol for/to do for you?


----------



## B3dlam (Feb 6, 2013)

Also its not really fair to compare a G19 (compact pistol) against a full size 1911.  That being said having owned both a 1911 and multiple glocks although I like the way the 1911 shot the glock has always been my goto pistol. 

You also need to decide what your intended use for the pistol is.  The G19 will likely be a better choice for EDC but if you want to shoot NRA high-power you obviously will have to shoot the 1911.


----------



## policemedic (Feb 6, 2013)

B3dlam said:


> Also its not really fair to compare a G19 (compact pistol) against a full size 1911. That being said having owned both a 1911 and multiple glocks although I like the way the 1911 shot the glock has always been my goto pistol.
> 
> You also need to decide what your intended use for the pistol is. The G19 will likely be a better choice for EDC but if you want to shoot NRA high-power you obviously will have to shoot the 1911.


 
The OP didn't mention which frame size 1911, so I don't see that compact vs. full-size is an issue.

I own a G19, and it has its place.  With that as background, I carry either a Heckler & Koch HK45 or a 1911 Government Model daily for at least 12 hours.  

The OP didn't provide much data.  As such it is not a good idea to make specific recommendations about what--for him--is the best option for everyday carry, or anything else.  As the wise man once said, "Data, data, data! I cannot make bricks without clay."

This is why I usually tell people to use the biggest gun/caliber they can shoot well and fast, and that they will carry every day.


----------



## moobob (Feb 6, 2013)

I carry a Sig P229 because I've carried a P228 as a work gun for years and shoot it well. I like the balance and feel of the gun, how it fits in my hand, and the excellent reliability. It's a personal preference.





 
De Niro answers your initial question toward the end of the video when Sean Bean's character (an Brit SAS poser) asks his what weapon he likes...


----------



## fox1371 (Feb 6, 2013)

In a DA shooting package?  Whatever you're issued would be my guess.  I personally don't like the G19 as much as the G17.  There are multiple pros/cons to both pistols, however as stated before, it depends on what you're wanting to primarily use it for.  Just like any other tool, there are some better than others.  I prefer to carry a 1911 concealed instead of the glock.  Mainly due to the fact that the 1911 has single stacked magazines and it makes for less "printing" on my clothing.  The Glock is just a little too fat for my body style.  On the other hand, when I'm OCONUS, I absolutely love have a G17 on my side.  If you're efficient with the 1911 and have limited experience with the Glock, expect to shoot low and to the left when you pick up the Glock.  IMO, there's a bit more technique in being accurate with a Glock than with a 1911, but that's just me.


----------



## Diamondback 2/2 (Feb 6, 2013)

I would type a bunch of stuff out, but this has been discussed here several times.

Get a Glock.


----------



## 0699 (Feb 6, 2013)

whisper88 said:


> Valid Point. I guess its not so much a question as it is me asking for opinions, insight, and considerations I may be overlooking or not considering when deciding between the two *weapon systems*. I should have been more clear.


 
???

I thought the question was about pistols. :-/


----------



## shortbrownguy (Feb 6, 2013)

rick said:


> I love 1911s. Here's why you shouldn't get one.
> 
> The 1911 is a gun for shooters. They require TLC to keep running and skill to operate. When the shooter does their part they're accurate and reliable. When the shooter doesn't...
> 
> ...


 
+1... Great post.

SBG sends


----------

